# 2007 CHICAGO EVENTS



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Post your events in Chicago picnics, shows, and cruises.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HEY THANKS HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Dropfest in Wisconsin June 1st , 2nd , and 3rd at the Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna ,WI . It is 3 hours north of Chicago this is the 7th year and this year is a 3 day show .. last year over $10,000 in payouts hop payouts $750 , $300 , $100 per class last year 6 classes also $1000 additional to the first person to flip in the hop and $500 additional to the first to roll in the danceor most times to roll ..also gas hop , highest 3-wheel ,burnout and donut competitions, dragracing, bikini and male hardbody contests mc battle , and live national entertainment to be announced ... last year there were close to 900 show cars and 6000 spectaters website will be updated soon check it out www.dropfest.com there are plenty of pics from last years show or go to gaugemagazine.com or ministylemagazine.com for pics also . FOR SHOW INFO GO TO WWW.DROPFEST.COM


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Any more events?


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

NEW FLYER


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

damn i didnt know bout a few of these, jsut marked em down, god willing ill hav a lil sumthing in a few days to start on and ill see you all there regardless :biggrin:


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 24 2007, 11:51 PM~7077741
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

its still snowin!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm a NAPA man. can i still show up???


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Dropfest in Wisconsin June 1st , 2nd , and 3rd at the Wisconsin International Raceway in Kaukauna ,WI . It is 3 hours north of Chicago this is the 7th year and this year is a 3 day show .. last year over $10,000 in payouts hop payouts $750 , $300 , $100 per class last year 6 classes also $1000 additional to the first person to flip in the hop and $500 additional to the first to roll in the danceor most times to roll ..also gas hop , highest 3-wheel ,burnout and donut competitions, dragracing, bikini and male hardbody contests mc battle , and live national entertainment to be announced ... last year there were close to 900 show cars and 6000 spectaters website will be updated soon check it out www.dropfest.com there are plenty of pics from last years show or go to gaugemagazine.com or ministylemagazine.com for pics also . FOR SHOW INFO GO TO WWW.DROPFEST.COM


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

:cheesy: House Ur the best


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I still have tickets for the '48 Chevy Fleetline. I can't believe I haven't sold them all. I know if people saw the car they would buy tickets in a heartbeat. This car was featured in Lowrider Magazine. Nathan Trujillo took the pics for the 2 1/2 page spread.this pic doesn't do the car any justice. Any TRUE lowrider would love to have this parked in their driveway. Give anyone of us a call 'cause once they are gone,they are gone.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Otra Vez TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

one more time ttt


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Bump It UP !!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

does any one know if this is still on or is it canceled? :uh:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 28 2007, 03:16 AM~7567260
> *does any one know if this is still on or is it canceled? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


It is being moved to September I'll post as soon as it's confirmed.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

need line up of shows. please post so we know what to plan. :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

need line up of shows. please post so we know what to plan. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MAY 5TH 2007 IN ORANGE COVE CA,


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Much Love 
TOGETHER LOS ANGELES


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SUtW3rOkz4


















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

TWO MORE WEEKS. I HOPE EVERYONE IS READY.


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

LuxuriouS chicago is having our 1st annual picnic sept 22nd lake county fair grounds.. :biggrin: more info coming soon..


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 13 2007, 07:51 AM~7682180
> *LuxuriouS chicago is having our 1st annual picnic sept 22nd lake county fair grounds.. :biggrin: more info coming soon..
> *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 13 2007, 07:51 AM~7682180
> *LuxuriouS chicago is having our 1st annual picnic sept 22nd lake county fair grounds.. :biggrin: more info coming soon..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 13 2007, 06:51 AM~7682180
> *LuxuriouS chicago is having our 1st annual picnic sept 22nd lake county fair grounds.. :biggrin: more info coming soon..
> *


 :0


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Mar 28 2007, 02:16 AM~7567260
> *does any one know if this is still on or is it canceled? :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


JUST A HEADS UP ITS CHANGED TO SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 10 2007, 10:22 AM~7657116
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOMOSUNO WILL BE THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Is everybody ready ???
I'm cutting it close, I hope to start off the new season with the Southside Cruisers.
New car ( same car, all new).
Bumo it up !!!


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

i hope your car makes it. would like to see it there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Apr 19 2007, 03:37 AM~7725688
> *i hope your car makes it. would like to see it there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I decided to add some goldleafing, I figuered since I had it in the shop what the hell. Either I take her or the Fleetwood.
TTMFT !!!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Apr 20 2007, 05:21 PM~7737809
> *I decided to add some goldleafing, I figuered since I had it in the shop what the hell. Either I take her or the Fleetwood.
> TTMFT !!!
> *


or you hitch a ride!! :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: MUL show DID anyone hear about in june


----------



## HitemHard 78 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: Sunday June 24, 2007 MUL Show


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MAY 5TH IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jan 24 2007, 11:23 PM~7077409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

OBSESSION C.C. would like to invite all lowriders out to ATLANT GA. to our 
annual cook out and hop 

Last year there was near 200 low lows present

We will be feeding every one on us 
"eating around 2 pm"

KJ CALI SWANGIN will be there all day filming his new dvd

Once again the only $$$$ you need is to put on your hood

for contact info call manny 404-427-7918 or PM your's truly

"vendors welcome"


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## solowmember (Jan 10, 2006)

WAT UP CHITOWN


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC. IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007. IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE. BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Apr 13 2007, 08:51 AM~7682180
> *LuxuriouS chicago is having our 1st annual picnic sept 22nd lake county fair grounds.. :biggrin: more info coming soon..
> *


updated... it is now a car show..

LuxuriouS chicagos 1st annual car show.. lake county fairgrounds.. Sept 22nd..


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ILL STATE BIG BODIES HAS A PICNIN THIS SATURDAY IN ALLISON WOODS FOREST PRESERVE. IN THA TOWN OF MT. PROSPECT.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@May 20 2007, 09:53 PM~7944330
> *updated... it is now a car show..
> 
> LuxuriouS chicagos 1st annual car show.. lake county fairgrounds.. Sept 22nd..
> *


 :0


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

WE NEED MORE EVENTS CHICAGO :biggrin: Post them cruise nights TOO!!! Wendys every tuesday 79th and harlem, also I'am try'n to bring back DUKES DRIVE IN, when I was a little kid I saw everyone posted up in the parking lot....I was like one day I'ama roll up in a low low.....Now I'am all grown up and the scene in DEAD     I remember drop-mob was there and one of the older guys on my block would go back when Selective styles rolled stickers and no plaues....So whos down to start meeting up @ DUKES again and bring it back? 82nd and harlem... I was there 3 days ago parked my caddy on 3 and a few muscle and custom cars pulled in to check it out...And I could tell they miss the ol' days of DUKES TOO...

check out the link http://www.dukesitalianbeef.com/history.shtml


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 19 2007, 11:21 PM~7939284
> *ATTENTION ALL MIDWEST RIDERS GOODTIMES C.C. MILWAUKEE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING THIER 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC. IT WILL BE HELD AT GREENFIELD PARK IN MILWAUKEE. SEPTEMBER 22 2007. IT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE. BRING YOUR CARS AND YOUR GRILLS! FLYERS WILL BE OUT VERY SOON. ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT ME.
> *



ttt


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL UNITY CRUISERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
OUR CRUISE AND PICNIC HAS NOT BEEN CANCELLED!!!
DESPITE THA RUMORS OUR PICNIC IS STILL A 100% GO!!! 
FOR OUR CHICAGO CRUISERS WE SHALL STILL HAVE ALL CARS SHOW UP AT THE FOREST PRESERVE ON CICERO AVE. BY 830 A.M.
CRUISE TAKES OFF BY 900 AM SHARP SO DONT BE LATE!!!!
FOR OUR MILWAUKEE CRUISERS SAMES GOES FOR YOU GUYS!!
THE PARK WE ARE GOING TO GO TO IS OFF OF 21(MILWAUKEE AVE) BETWEEN 137 AND RT. 120!!! DONT KNOW THA EXACT ADDRESS YET BUT SHALL POST IT AS SOON AS POSSIBLE!!
REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY ORIENTED EVENT SO LEAVE THA DRAMA AT HOME!!!! THANKS FOR THA SUPPORT AND HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!! 

P.S. THIS PICNIC IS TO BRING US CLOSER TOGETHER AND NOT DISBAND US!!! NO MATTER THA PROBLEM ITS EASIER TO FORGIVE THEN TO FUCK UP AND END UP PAYING FOR SOMETHING YOU WILL REGRET LATER!!! THANKS TO ALL THAT HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING US THA WHOLE TIME!!
LOUIE FROM SOMOS UNO C.C.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

It sucks when there are Kickass shows...... That are then topped off with a big Gang fight. I'd go to shows ... I always used to... but now I dunno if I'd take my daughters with me... that sucks.


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jun 20 2007, 04:05 PM~8142766
> *It sucks when there are Kickass shows...... That are then topped off with a big Gang fight. I'd go to shows ... I always used to... but now I dunno if I'd take my daughters with me... that sucks.
> *


what does??


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I haven't been to a show in years.... So I really don't know if there are really anymore fights during shows.... It seems as if your club may throw more Family Oriented shows or picnics.... and that's how it should be.. 

I remember when there would be the LRM shows and at the end there would always be a fight..... there was a car show here this weekend that ended in a fight too.... I knew that was gonna happen ...so thats why I didn't go.


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jun 20 2007, 03:35 PM~8142957
> *I haven't been to a show in years.... So I really don't know if there are really anymore fights during shows.... It seems as if your club may throw more Family Oriented shows or picnics.... and that's how it should be..
> 
> I remember when there would be the LRM shows and at the end there would always be a fight..... there was a car show here this weekend that ended in a fight too.... I knew that was gonna happen ...so thats why I didn't go.
> *


 Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 20 2007, 07:03 PM~8144140
> *Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
> I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows  Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!
> *


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 20 2007, 07:03 PM~8144140
> *Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
> I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows  Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1988CutlassClassic_@Jun 20 2007, 02:35 PM~8142957
> *I haven't been to a show in years.... So I really don't know if there are really anymore fights during shows.... It seems as if your club may throw more Family Oriented shows or picnics.... and that's how it should be..
> 
> I remember when there would be the LRM shows and at the end there would always be a fight..... there was a car show here this weekend that ended in a fight too.... I knew that was gonna happen ...so thats why I didn't go.
> *


what show was that?


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 20 2007, 07:03 PM~8144140
> *Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
> I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows  Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8144140
> *Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
> I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows  Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!
> *


THATS WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT WILLIS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jun 23 2007, 11:33 AM~8160824
> *TTT
> *


So when's the next event? :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

any more cruise's or shows for chicago in july


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

my uncle and cousin are having a car show in Hammond Indiana and asking if anyone can come make if you got any questions call the number ask for Juan or pm me


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE FAMILIA LOWPEZ PICNIC IS AT? I KNOW ITS IN MICHIGAN ND I KNOW ITS ON THE 22ND OF THIS MONTH!


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 9 2007, 01:47 PM~8266995
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE FAMILIA LOWPEZ PICNIC IS AT? I KNOW ITS IN MICHIGAN ND I KNOW ITS ON THE 22ND OF THIS MONTH!
> *


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 9 2007, 07:43 PM~8269642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 9 2007, 01:47 PM~8266995
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE FAMILIA LOWPEZ PICNIC IS AT? I KNOW ITS IN MICHIGAN ND I KNOW ITS ON THE 22ND OF THIS MONTH!
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 9 2007, 09:01 PM~8269837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pic doesnt come up! :uh:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 10 2007, 08:54 AM~8273615
> *pic doesnt come up! :uh:
> *


14TH. ANNUAL LA FAMILIA LOW-PEZ CAR SHOW 1834 112th. Ave. Holland Mi,49424 reg.time 9am-12:30 Show time 12pm-5pm reg. fee $15 per entry.MORE INFO. CALL PABLO LOW-PEZ (616)510-9482 or ROSA (616)510-9428


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 10 2007, 12:13 PM~8274607
> *14TH. ANNUAL LA FAMILIA LOW-PEZ CAR SHOW    1834 112th. Ave. Holland Mi,49424      reg.time 9am-12:30  Show time 12pm-5pm  reg. fee $15 per entry.MORE INFO. CALL  PABLO LOW-PEZ (616)510-9482  or  ROSA (616)510-9428
> *


thanks for lookin out hommie! :thumbsup:


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 10 2007, 12:02 PM~8275014
> *thanks for lookin out hommie!  :thumbsup:
> *


any of you guys going?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 10 2007, 01:09 PM~8275066
> *any of you guys going?
> *


we trying to get all of our guys to go! so far i know of 8 of us going!


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 9 2007, 01:47 PM~8266995
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHERE THE FAMILIA LOWPEZ PICNIC IS AT? I KNOW ITS IN MICHIGAN ND I KNOW ITS ON THE 22ND OF THIS MONTH!
> *


----------



## luxuriousjr81 (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 8 2007, 11:04 AM~8259162
> *any more cruise's or shows for chicago in july
> *


Fuck SCOOP THE LOOP..LOWRIDER & CAR &BIKE UNITY... 
Body: TO EVERYONE OUT THERE.. THIS IS TO LET YOU KNOW.. FUCK THE SCOOP!!! WE ARE HAVING A LOWRIDER,CAR AN BIKE UNITY... THIS SAT THE 14TH...AT THE "HARBOR LANES" ... THERE WILL BE BOWLING AN DRINK SPECIALS...AN OF COURSE ALL THE CARS...SO PLEASE PASS THE WORD AROUND...THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF PARKING!!! FOR THER LOW LOWS & ANY THING ELSE YOU WANT TO BRING AN SHOW OFF...COME SHOW THE LOVE...but most of all the support

Harbor Lanes
1646 Sheridan Rd
Zion, IL 60099


It's time to show our UNITY again homies ....UNITED WE STAND CABRONES don't let nobody bring us down'


Repost as fuck SCOOP THE LOOP


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

ill be there no bike or truck


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ANY ONE ROLLING TO OHIO THIS YEAR? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

USO will b going hope 2 c some more chi town cars out there.if u guys are going when are u heading out.lets all make it there safe peace


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 20 2007, 04:43 AM~8351694
> *USO will b going hope 2 c some more chi town cars out there.if u guys are going when are u heading out.lets all make it there safe peace
> *


X10


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 15 2007, 08:13 PM~8315155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE HOSPITAL?


----------



## young riders prez. (Aug 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 20 2007, 10:35 AM~8352867
> *IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN ACROSS THE STREET FROM THE HOSPITAL?
> *


by the police station.


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 20 2007, 03:43 AM~8351694
> *USO will b going hope 2 c some more chi town cars out there.if u guys are going when are u heading out.lets all make it there safe peace
> *












SOUTH SIDE WILL BE THERE! WERE ROLLING FRIDAY THE 27th. NOT SHURE EXACT TIME YET.


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sergio187_@Jul 8 2007, 11:14 PM~8263264
> *my uncle and cousin are having a car show in Hammond Indiana and asking if anyone can come make if you got any questions call the number ask for Juan or pm me
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the show hopeing to see as many people as we can


----------



## chitownuso93 (Feb 23, 2006)

ya i think we are rolling out at 6pm on friday. and dont forget about the show on the 11 of aug in blue island i will have fliers at the picnic


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chitownuso93_@Jul 23 2007, 12:57 AM~8368846
> *ya i think we are rolling out at 6pm on friday. and dont forget about the show on the 11 of aug in blue island i will have fliers at the picnic
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: LET US KNOW,OR BRING A FLIER WITH YOU TO OHIO. :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Jun 20 2007, 06:03 PM~8144140
> *Bro, I understand your concern and if it's any relief I will have my 4 year old daughter with me. You and I can talk lowridin' while our familia gets together to make this onda bigger and stronger. We can show everybody what UNITY means.
> I have never disrespected any one or any other car club out there for whatever reason, Why would I if they are part of our onda,Lowriding. Ask anyone that knows  Somos Uno. We can hang with Tank and his crew from Solitos as well as UCE Chicago and Milwaukee, Vejitos . Individuals, Crusin in Style here in Waukegan and when they come to Milwaukee and all my homeboys from Uniques,Good Times,Los Impalas and all the solo riders.. It doesn't matter cause we are all in it together. Some car club peeps I have yet to meet and some I don't see as often as I like but I'll always represent to the fullest. Props go out to all those that will support "OUR" cruise and picnic. This is what Lowridin' is about !!!
> *


HEY HOMIE DONT 4GET BOUT US SYMPLE CREATIONS :biggrin: UNITY IS DA KEY


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Jul 23 2007, 08:19 AM~8369317
> *HEY HOMIE DONT 4GET BOUT US SYMPLE CREATIONS  :biggrin:  UNITY IS DA KEY
> *


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

any of you chicagoeans coming down we also having a hop cash your money single double and radical 23 show classes and a cruise to mexican fiesta need any info pm locos its a all lowrider show and bikes


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Will there be a cruise from Chicago to Milwaukee to the show?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

naw no cruise would be nice any hoppers coming out


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by young riders prez._@Jul 20 2007, 05:01 PM~8355626
> *by the police station.
> *


ORALE I KNOW WHERE THAT'S AT BEEN THERE BEFORE LOL


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

heres some pics from our michigan trip!


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

NICE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 25 2007, 02:14 PM~8388433
> *NICE PICS  :cheesy:
> *


thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

I SAW THAT YELLOW 66' THE DAY OF THE CRUISE COMING OUT THE FOREST PESERVE WHEN CLOZ DROPPED ME OFF :0


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 25 2007, 12:17 PM~8388452
> *thanks!  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT RED 64' REMINDS ME OF THE LOVE MACHINE :cheesy:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 25 2007, 02:21 PM~8388493
> *I SAW THAT YELLOW 66' THE DAY OF THE CRUISE COMING OUT THE FOREST PESERVE WHEN CLOZ DROPPED ME OFF  :0
> *


BUT THA CAR IS FROM MICHIGAN?


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somosuno90_@Jul 25 2007, 12:46 PM~8388689
> *BUT THA CAR IS FROM MICHIGAN?
> *


YEA BUT WHEN CLOZ DROPPED ME OFF I WAS TALKING TO HIM HE THOUGH THE PICNIC WAS THERE AND I DIDN'T KNOW WHERE EXACT WHERE IT WAS AT, I THINK HE THOUGH I JUST WANTED TO CHECK OUT HIS RIDE CUZ I RAN UP ON HIM LOL :0


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Jul 25 2007, 02:55 PM~8388748
> *YEA BUT WHEN CLOZ DROPPED ME OFF I WAS TALKING TO HIM HE THOUGH THE PICNIC WAS THERE AND I DIDN'T KNOW WHERE EXACT WHERE IT WAS AT, I THINK HE THOUGH I JUST WANTED TO CHECK OUT HIS RIDE CUZ I RAN UP ON HIM LOL  :0
> *


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats right folks you've been talking about it now its official!!

Black Sunday is going down!! 

Sunday, September 16th 2007 gates open at 8:00 am. 

Hydraulic competition starts
at 2:00 pm. 

BLACK SUNDAY - CAR SHOW AND HOP - SPONSORED BY INDIVIDUALS 

HYDRAULIC CLASS:

baby bounce 1st place only 
single pump street 1st and 2nd pl
single pump pro 1st and 2nd pl
double pump street 1st and 2nd pl
double pump pro 1st and 2nd pl 

SHOW CLASS:

BEST 

low-ryder 1st and 2nd
antique 1st and 2nd
old school 1st and 2nd
new school 1st and 2nd
new school truck
suv 1st and 2nd
millenium 1st and 2nd
corvette 1st and 2nd
hot-rod 1st and 2nd
donk 1st and 2nd

A PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUCEMENT, black sunday is black sunday without the car show. this is just a side show.a place to show your car off without parking on
the rocks. this event has been going on for 14 years. the hydraulic competition is the s&$t this is one of the last big shows in the midwest. its really about reppin yo
city D-TOWN ,CHI-TOWN, DERBY CITY, K.C., NEBRASKA, OKLAHOMA, INDY, WHAT UP MEMPHIS, MISSISSIPPI, WHAT, L.A. WHAT IT DO PHOENIX !!!!!!!!
GENERAL ADMISSION: $25.00 CAR SHOW $10.00 HYDRAULIC CLASS $10.00 NOT JUST A BLACK THANG!!!!!!


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Aug 1 2007, 02:19 AM~8443776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT for the show going on tommaro


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

!!!!!! HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!! Limited tickets first come first serve...............
ALL YOU CAN EAT, ALL YOU CAN DRINK, TICKETS WILL NOT BE SOLD @ THE DOORS, MUST DRESS TO IMPRESS, WE ASK CAR CLUBS BRING 1 OF YOUR PLAUQES, EVENT IS OPEN TO EVERYONE, 50/50 RAFLE AND OTHER PRIZES...16 OR OLDER TO ENTER, FROM 6:00 PM to MIDNIGHT....ANY OTHER INFO SEND ME MESSAGE OR CALL ANY CONTACT NUMBERS ON THIS FLYER


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

HERE GO HOMIES. SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB & ALSO PROUD MEMEBERS OF N.I.L.A WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW IN SEPT 15 IN ZOIN IL. WILL POSTED UP FLYER AS SOON AS WE GET ONE. SO MARK UP DA DATE!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 23 2007, 06:25 AM~8622420
> *HERE GO HOMIES. SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB & ALSO PROUD MEMEBERS OF N.I.L.A WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW  IN SEPT 15 IN ZOIN IL. WILL POSTED UP FLYER AS SOON AS WE GET ONE. SO MARK UP DA DATE!
> *


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 23 2007, 07:25 AM~8622420
> *HERE GO HOMIES. SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB & ALSO PROUD MEMEBERS OF N.I.L.A WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW  IN SEPT 15 IN ZOIN IL. WILL POSTED UP FLYER AS SOON AS WE GET ONE. SO MARK UP DA DATE!
> *


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Aug 26 2007, 06:08 PM~8645300
> *ttt
> *


X2


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 30 2007, 08:09 AM~8676873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HERE WE GO!! SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW! COME DOWN AND KICK IT OUT HERE. WILL BE FUN LETS KEEP DA UNITY TOGETHER


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by porky79_@Aug 30 2007, 09:15 AM~8676910
> *HERE WE GO!! SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB WILL BE HAVING 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW! COME DOWN AND KICK IT OUT HERE. WILL BE FUN LETS KEEP DA UNITY TOGETHER
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE LL BE THERE


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jan 24 2007, 11:23 PM~7077409
> *Post your events in Chicago picnics, shows, and cruises.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any more shows or picnics happening this year?


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 19 2007, 06:33 PM~9041453
> *Any more shows or picnics happening this year?
> *


Fall Chevy Vettefest
NOVEMBER 17-18 2007
SATURDAY & SUNDAY

Donald E. Stephens Convention Center
5555 N. River Rd 
Rosemont, IL. 60018

Adult $14
Child 12 and Under Free


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I remember there was a picnic at the end of October last year down on 83rd and western, any word if there will be one this year? or is the closest thing to a show gonna be the Vettefest?


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Oct 19 2007, 07:48 PM~9042415
> *I remember there was a picnic at the end of October last year down on 83rd and western, any word if there will be one this year?  or is the closest thing to a show gonna be the Vettefest?
> *



YES SIR THAT WAS US (SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS) UNFORTUNAYLY THIS YEAR WE COULDN'T GET THE PERMITS. NOW THEY WANT YOU TO GET THEM 2 MONTHS IN ADVANCE. EVEN THOUGH THE PARK ISN'T RESERVED FOR THE WHOLE MONTH. THAT SHIT IS STUPID IF YOU ASK ME.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Oct 20 2007, 04:19 AM~9044381
> *YES SIR THAT WAS US (SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS) UNFORTUNAYLY THIS YEAR WE COULDN'T GET THE PERMITS. NOW THEY WANT YOU TO GET THEM 2 MONTHS IN ADVANCE. EVEN THOUGH THE PARK ISN'T RESERVED FOR THE WHOLE MONTH. THAT SHIT IS STUPID IF YOU ASK ME.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

y cant we just chill at wilson park then cruise downtown it would be cool


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

HELL YEAH


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 5 2007, 10:08 PM~8942015
> *TTT
> *


a is this nu school old school thing still pop n off??? i wouldnt mind meetin the guys from blvd. nights!


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:26 AM~9197272
> *a is this nu school old school thing still pop n off???  i wouldnt mind meetin the guys from blvd. nights!
> *


Yes, but tickets are sold out


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------

